# newbie from N.I



## jackotdi (Dec 9, 2009)

:wave:im jack from northern ireland,been on here for a while but never really posted:tumbleweed: iv an onvi yellow seat leon fr and love nothing more than spending countless weekends being baltic with a bottle of polish and g220 my hand...all worth it tho :buffer:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

welcome to DW:wave:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Howdy chap, welcome to the site.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to DW


----------



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

welcome to the site mate


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

hey m8, good to see ya


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome mate:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Welcome


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site. :buffer:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome mate :wave:


----------

